# Klipsch Heritage Inspired Center Project



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*Klipsch Heritage Inspired Center Project*

Example Picture credit to: Dan308howa's project on P.E. Techtalk Forum.










Using a unmodified (As of yet) stock HII Crossover:









*UPDATE:* I am using my own fully modeled box design now. Full build pics TBA.

*I have dreamed about building a Heritage styled center based on Heresy part for some time now.

Here's the plan:*


Needs to look as if Klipsch actually made a matching center for Heresy's (other than the Academy)


Use existing Heresy II parts minus the woofer. (Klipsch parts include K-76-K & K-53-K Horns, crossover & square cup.) Also two 2.5 ports front'?' mounted and perhaps rear mounted MID/HI L-pads. Unless either it works as-is or I can adjust the crossover.


No foam surrounds!


*UPDATE:* I changed the bassdrivers to two Goldwood GW-8PC-30-4 8" Heavy Duty Woofer 4 Ohm. (Rubber surrounds)









See the fully modeled ported design PDF linked below in my page 2 post.

 See design page here, link takes you to Klipsch Forums Local link pending.


Retain sensitivity of at least 93db 1w 1m 96 if possible.

*UPDATE:* I'm designing for 62Hz to 20Khz @ 109Db 1W 1M. (More like it)


Must reach at least 70hz.


Fit critical dimension of 9.5” High, 32 long, as much as 15 deep. (TBA after woofer choice is solid)

*UPDATE:* New exterior dimensions 9.75" high 33" long *15.5/8" deep* (+5/8 for grill front inset) .75" plywood walls.


Walnut veneer oiled'?' over 3/4” plywood. Will have a Gloss black painted recessed motor board and back. (MDF would be fine but I have the plywood)


Klipsch style black cloth and perhaps a copper tag seeing it will have mostly Klipsch parts in it.


Lastly, tonally (voiced) consistent to the 84' Cornwall's I plan to pair with. (Or the project is pointless)

02/22/2012 Waiting on delivery of woofers via Parts Express. Still need a plunge router, Glue and hole jig. Looking at the Router Buddy @ PE.

Next post will be parts layout pictures.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

You know, just the horns works pretty good.
If I didn't already have the woofers coming I may have just designed a really small horn box.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*The rest of the Parts Express order has Arrived!*

Goldwood woofers #290-312
_L-pad 100w 8ohm #260-262_* not used changes TBA*
Port tubes 2"1/2 x 8"1/2 #260-478
Screws,100ct #6 Cab & Panhead #081-1100 & #081-435
Gasketing 1/8" 3/8" 50' #260-540


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

With some advice (Thanks *djk* @ Klipsch forum) and a little testing, I have found out some changes are needed in the L-pad plan.

L-pads on the output leads, Hi 8ohm 15w / Mid 16ohm 50w, fix my trace cuts, pads are generous enough due to existing filtering.

PE parts: 
*L-Pad 15W Mono 3/8" Shaft 8 Ohm 
Part Number: 260-248*

*L-Pad 50W Mono 3/8" Shaft 16 Ohm 
Part Number: 260-254*

_This is where I started, the trace cuts will be repaired due to the transformer making this method incorrect. And SILLY, But things happen when your learning as you go, no real harm done._


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

*Trace cuts repaired*. New plan deciding on building a 2nd crossover for the woofers and keeping the Klipsch crossover in the box for hi & Mid. Box building starts around Mar 6th when router jig gets here. Ideas anyone?


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

http://practical-technologies.com/
This awesome rugged Jig will do up to 18" holes without optional accessory's (100th's of a inch accuracy) 







Router Buddy jig has arrived, Now it appears my weird Router needs a adapter plate. That's what I get for buying a off brand router... On the bright side the adapter plate is only $10. Adding another week to the build progress.


----------

